
The History of the Picnic (2019) - Vigier
https://www.historytoday.com/archive/historians-cookbook/history-picnic
======
fortran77
Many people in the African American community spread the (completely false)
story that the word "picnic" has racist origins. For example:

[https://datruthishere.com/the-real-meaning-of-
picnic/](https://datruthishere.com/the-real-meaning-of-picnic/)

And see these comments on Politifact:

[https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2019/feb/21/robert-
mck...](https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2019/feb/21/robert-
mckinzie/fact-checking-myth-word-picnic-racist/)

------
jbverschoor
People should do some research about the etymology of words.

